# 2009 Nissan Altima Sedan CVT issue



## prelude99 (Sep 14, 2016)

Im currently working on a 2009 Nissan Altima Sedan 2.5 SL. 180000 miles. Owner stated that car would have trouble accelerating and that it would require an excess amount of throttle in order to get the car to move. The car currently does not move in drive but will move in reverse. When in drive it creates a very alarming sound as if something in constantly hitting the flywheel. I believe the CVT transmission needs to be replaced. Any input would be appreciated. 

Also, are the CVT transmissions for this generation Altima interchangeable? Or are there specific CVT transmissions made for this year (2009). And can they be rebuilt?

Please comment if you can provide any insight

Thank you for your time.


----------



## hodocka (Sep 23, 2016)

I having similar problems with 2008 Altima. Nissan extended the warranty on the CVT transmission because so many people having issues. Extended to 10 years and 120K. I spoke to Nissan today and was told no one rebuilds these because they are so complicated and very easily further damaged. With an official diagnosis, corporate Nissan makes case by case decisions even to cover the transmission even after 120K. I'm considering that now. Has anyone been through this process and been approved even above 120K miles?


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Haven't heard, per se, but they do have "good will" they can extend.

Would be most interested in how this proceeds for you, if you would keep us posted.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

prelude99 said:


> are the CVT transmissions for this generation Altima interchangeable? Or are there specific CVT transmissions made for this year (2009). And can they be rebuilt?


The CVT model# RE0F10A transmission which is for the QR25DE engine in the Altima was used from 2007 to 2012; so they should be interchangeable. Transmission shops will not touch them as far as rebuilding. Nissan dealers can get rebuilt CVTs from JATCO who is the OEM supplier. If you can get one from a junk yard that will give you decent warranty, it may be worth looking into.


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Rogo, just noticed Philly. You ever attend the Annual National AACA Conference there?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Car guy said:


> Rogo, just noticed Philly. You ever attend the Annual National AACA Conference there?


Never attended an AACA conference. Not much into antique cars nowadays. Years back I did have a 1963 split-window Corvette; used to show it at various car shows. Back then I was a member of the Garden State Corvette Club.


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Ever visit the NCM in BG, KY? We were there last year, after the sinkhole. Toured the plant there too. And, toured the new NCM Motorsports track across the interstate. The plant makes (just) 174 Vettes a day, just 5 days a week.


----------



## hodocka (Sep 23, 2016)

Final decision from Nissan today and to no surprise, they said no strictly based on numbers over 120K miles. I was not happy because someone else at Nissan told that they could still possibly
help through "good faith". The lady today told me there have no "good faith" and go strictly by miles so I spent $125 for diagnosis and $90 for a uhaul trailor for nothing based on false info.
I've talked to many people who say the CVT transmission is junk. One guy compared it to a disposable camera. I would not have expected this from Nissan. I'm done with them, would never ever consider buying
one again and warning to all to do the same.


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

<I've talked to many people who say the CVT transmission is junk. One guy compared it to a disposable camera. I would not have expected this from Nissan. I'm done with them, would never ever consider buying
one again and warning to all to do the same.>

It's just too bad the warnings - fully justified from all those who have been burned - are not reaching enough new prospective buyers. If they were, the drop in sales would force the right things.

It's also too bad because (probably most) existing owners are driving not realizing their day of reckoning awaits.

There also are folks who had to have multiple CVTs installed. When the original new one fails, remans get put in - it's not like starting over with a new one. It's not like the situation is now permanently solved. The clock starts over.

Some have failed as early as 800 miles, brand new car.

Thanks for posting back your status for everyone.


----------

